# Initial Thoughts on the mk3, Drives and Pricing



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi All,
Well firstly this little thread is not intended to off put any potential new owners to the new TT mk3 but wanted to put the feelers out on initial findings and thoughts on test drives, perceived value and discounts.

My initial thoughts when I first set eyes on the mk3 was well yeah looks nice but not ground breaking in design. The more I looked into the design the more I could see the changes and improvements, cool and a little understated springs to mind. Virtual cockpit is a tremendous step forward but disappointed that to get the real benefits from it the Technology pack is a must in order to exploit the display and functionality. The cost of this is steep to say the least at nearly £1800. Climate control albeit done in a stylish way with the funky air vents is also an option, now bare in mind this is a £30k starting price car it's beginning to sink in that box ticking of the option list is going to make this a very expensive car more so when most would like the comfort pack too which I believe comes conjoined with the sound pack also...hmm. Want some bigger wheels, well they're always going to sting you for that.
Now consider that not as many existing owners as initially expected are convinced that moving onto the mk3 is the way forward considering the costs involved. I guess that the driving experience would be something to write home about especially considering the hype from Audi about the newly developed Haldex system that can transfer the torque to the rear quicker than the previous generation. After all this is a predominantly fwd system unless traction is being lost and not a true Quattro par say.

Now I've test driven both the mk3 fwd and the Quattro, and found the fwd still breaks traction as you would expect with any given steering lock on the go and although over all there is an improved planted feel over the mk2 the steering is still a little too light, maybe not as light as the mk2 but still under weighted in my opinion. 
The mk3 Quattro drives very well I thought, very grippy and pulls well and started to wonder how the TDI would fare with the torque they put out, wear out front tyres in no time ??

Now, dynamic front headlights are a nice to have but then again there's a cost involved for this nice to have and most would like to have if you remember the thoughts and discussions on the DRL's for the mk2 ? I liked the dynamic lights lots.

Overall and it's only my opinion the costs involved to get a nicely spec'd mk3 are ridiculously expensive for what is just at the end of the day a 2.0l four pot sporty car albeit stylish. I would like to say the TTR and TTS would prove better value but I doubt it.

Do you think Audi are pushing their luck pricing the new TT ? Over priced or good value, do you want one, would you part with your hard earned spec'ing one up ?

What are your views, will there be discounts you think if sales are slow, will the mk2 prices hold strong because of this ?


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Interesting views there Templar.

I've not been to see the new mk3 yet but being due to swap our other car in the next 6-9months I'll be in to have a look and test drive soon. I must admit that having done a few configurations on the online tool it gets to eye watering money to get a decent spec.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It can indeed. Somehow it seems to have taken some of the shine off the release for me, sort off cheated a bit. Probably to maximise their profit from this car (development's costs aside), more so being as their production costs will plummet once the new MQB platform really gets going across lots of the VAG range. Any car, any range at any plant.
Find the business strategy side of this quite interesting.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Templar said:


> Do you think Audi are pushing their luck pricing the new TT ?


Yes.



Templar said:


> What are your views, will there be discounts you think if sales are slow, will the mk2 prices hold strong because of this ?


This is my hope... I think Audi will start discounting soon as sales will not meet expectations due to the pricing... This is a very nice car, I test drove it. But not at this cost. This is only a 2.0 4-cylinder engine...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I was doing some sums and comparing where things were 5 years ago when I bought my previous TTS.

Back then I paid 37.5k for a new well spec'd TTS. After pricing up a standard mk3 TT to a an eye-watering almost 41k it looks like the current Audi pricing is about 35% above where it was 5 years ago.

I know for a fact I'm not 35% better off than I was 5 years ago (probably not even 5%!), so clearly Audi is no longer targeting whatever "bracket" of potential buyer those of us who bought new TTs 5 years ago fall into.

50k for a 4-pot TTS when it become available? No way!!

Dread to think what price point they will target with the RS but I can't see me moving to one in a couple of years or so, the cost is just too much for what you get; it will basically be the same engine, probably offering less power than what we know a stage1 map can give you!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A couple of things to bear in mind here maybe.
This Virtual Cockpit along with the all singing and dancing LED lighting systems are new cutting edge technology and as with any new technology - whether its the latest TV, a new mobile phone or the first VHS video recorders - you must expect to pay a premium if you want to be the first one on the block with this new kit. That's how it always is.
Give it a bit of time when others will be offering similar systems and it is no longer a novelle new technology and it will all become more affordable to the masses.

The other thing is that Audi appear to have moved the whole TT range up a notch. 
Compare the outgoing Mk2 TTS to the Mk3 2.0 S-line (the S-tronic Quattro is the only direct comparator at present). They both offer the same performance although the S-line gives far better MPG.
The Mk3 S-line is £2000 cheaper yet you get 19" alloys vs 18" on the Mk2 TTS
And you get LED headlights and LED rear lights vs xenons on the TTS.
Both have their own styling packs. Spend some of that £2000 saving on some leather and you've got a car that meets or exceeds the old TTS specs for the same price but is now the very latest model.
You are almost at a point where the old TTS equivalent is now the TT entry point.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I used the audi config in my lunchbreak, almost broke my jaw as it hit the desk... The price wasn't far short of what I paid for my RS Plus! IMO a second hand MKII RS for less money, is a better option.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Went to dealer today they had an s-line right at the main door my first glance was side on and until I looked at the front it could have been a Mk2.Looks good from the front but side on is too similar to a Mk2.There were a fair number of people around but the TT was not attracting any attention.My wife was attracted to the yellow S1 parked next to the TT.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

90TJM said:


> Went to dealer today they had an s-line right at the main door my first glance was side on and until I looked at the front it could have been a Mk2.Looks good from the front but side on is too similar to a Mk2.There were a fair number of people around but the TT was not attracting any attention.My wife was attracted to the yellow S1 parked next to the TT.


The same thing happened to me walked past a TT in the show room thinking it was an old stock TT and then the penny dropped that it was a MK3. For some one who has owned TT's for over Five years you would have thought I would recognise the difference instantly.

For those who have read my previous posts will know that my wife and myself have been in a fortunate position to have purchased many Audi's over the last 10 years. Though I will be in the market for another roadster, and know doubt will wait to see how prices fair, this will be the first time in years we will realistically consider other brands. I feel actually betrayed by Audi with their pricing structure. Their options are so expensive and you will get absolutely nothing for them when you part ex the motor in the future.


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Pricing is high, of that there's no doubt.
I went to Test Drive & was in a queue to do so, with each allocated 20 minutes, 
This was Grange Over Sands who quickly sold 6 on the release day. 
Interior of the car sets it apart from anything else, it's just awesome. 
I drove a 2.0 S-Line S-Tronic & was shocked at performance, didn't expect it to feel so much faster than mine. Comfort wise it far exceeds is. 
I can't afford the one I want at the minute. One I could would almost be wasting the interior. 
Soon as I can afford one, new or nearly new that's specced like I want, I'll be getting one. 
Targeting August - September after return from holiday.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

CarlV6TT said:


> Pricing is high, of that there's no doubt.
> I went to Test Drive & was in a queue to do so, with each allocated 20 minutes,
> This was Grange Over Sands who quickly sold 6 on the release day.
> Interior of the car sets it apart from anything else, it's just awesome.
> ...


The dealership that I went to unannounced just to really see the TT in a different colour as I was just passing. The sales guy asked if I wanted a test drive, I wasn't really that bothered to tell you the truth as it is a roadster I am interested in. The sales guy was really keen to take me out so I duly obliged.

Conversely I recall when the Range Rover evoques first came out about four weeks after launch I booked A test drive and the sales guy actually made me feel like he was doing me a favour taking me out - not the case with the TT

Go back to Grange Over Sands Audi this week and see how many people are queuing for a test drive, not many I bet.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I ordered a mk1 when they first came out and I ordered a mk2 TTR when they first came out. I have always had the thought of ordering a mk3 too, but Audi made it an easy thought to dismiss when I saw it, and then when I saw the prices


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

fut1a said:


> I ordered a mk1 when they first came out and I ordered a mk2 TTR when they first came out. I have always had the thought of ordering a mk3 too, but Audi made it an easy thought to dismiss when I saw it, and then when I saw the prices


Unlikely I guess, but I do hope people connected with Audi either dealers or Audi UK read this posts and pass on the views to Audi GmbH. The only thing that will likely affect prices is demand. The more who would have bought but don't because of the prices may influence Audi's pricing structure.

We will see.


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Alan Sl said:


> CarlV6TT said:
> 
> 
> > Pricing is high, of that there's no doubt.
> ...


If it gets em to bring prices down bring it on.,


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think Audi will be stubborn with the pricing but I do think you'll see the usual dealer incentives and finance contributions in the not too distant future. The A1 is still in strong demand with little or no incentives on the desirable variants where as the A4, discounts of 12% are easy to get.
Don't get me wrong I'd like to own a the new TTS but not for the money Audi are asking currently.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Templar said:


> I think Audi will be stubborn with the pricing but I do think you'll see the usual dealer incentives and finance contributions in the not too distant future. The A1 is still in strong demand with little or no incentives on the desirable variants where as the A4, discounts of 12% are easy to get.
> Don't get me wrong I'd like to own a the new TTS but not for the money Audi are asking currently.


Through Orange wheels you can get £3.5k off a S3 and S3 cabriolet - both motors have not been out that long especially the cabriolet. If my memory services me right drive the deal was at least 10%

If these companies can offer these deals, if the dealerships are keen to shift metal then they will match these figure I am sure.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I accept that there is a premium to be paid for having one of the first TTs' o TTSs', but I will not be impressed if I have to wait so long that others' will be available within a similar timeframe but with a discount to other customers! Currently I have no idea when my order will be given an allocation within the system let-a-lone a build date.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I accept that there is a premium to be paid for having one of the first TTs' o TTSs', but I will not be impressed if I have to wait so long that others' will be available within a similar timeframe but with a discount to other customers! Currently I have no idea when my order will be given an allocation within the system let-a-lone a build date.
> (


The trouble is when you come to sell your TT in 2/3/4 years time there will be quite decent discounts available on TT's so your nice shinny new Mk 3 will be valued accordingly and the amount of depreciation will be greater than a TT purchased with a discount.

If money is no object then that's fine, but my view is I don't what a deal where the dealers offers me a cr*p price for my TT and expects me to pay full price for a new car.

I don't mind you giving me a a cr*p price for my car, but I want to pay you a cr*p price for the car you are trying to sell me. In the last 10 years of purchasing Audi's it usually works - eventually.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

C**p price is only in the eyes of the punter. Its all down to supply and demand. Too many people want to get a discount on a new car and get all upset when they dont get a high price for their second hand car. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Discounts are available on cars that people dont want or arent selling. Try a Z4 for example...

I think the Mk 3 has evolved nicely and is highly desirable if for many people unaffordable. The detailing, finish, drive are all impeccable and I would love to own one but I cant afford one. Perhaps in a year or so when prices and sales have stabilized the second hand market will be an option. In the meantime I will continue to enjoy my Mk 2 even with 81K on the clock because there is nothing else that I like as much.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

The prices that Audi are charging for the MK3 are just ridiculous. For comparison, the Golf R can be had for £27.5k which is over £12k cheaper than the TTS. Same platform, same engine, AWD and it has all of the equipment below as standard unlike the TT

Privacy Glass
Folding Wing Mirrors 
Front Armrest
Black Callipers
Hold Assist
Storage Compartments
Adaptive cruise control (not just bog standard cruise)

And probably a load of other features i've not mentioned. Audi will charge for anything and everything they can get away with. Of course the TT is a far nicer looking car than the Golf, of that there is no doubt, but should it really command such a premium over the golf?


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

CraigW said:


> The prices that Audi are charging for the MK3 are just ridiculous. For comparison, the Golf R can be had for £27.5k which is over £12k cheaper than the TTS. Same platform, same engine, AWD and it has all of the equipment below as standard unlike the TT
> 
> Privacy Glass
> Folding Wing Mirrors
> ...


I share the same sentiments. I quote what I said in another thread:



> I get the vibe the TT has turned into a "luxury" version of the Golf R sans the 70hp. I mean Audi just emphasize the interior. I'd like to know what advancements they have made to the AWD system, suspension, Aluminium space frame. If the 2015 mustang ends up outhandling it Audi then what's the use of that ASF you bestowed upon the TT?
> 
> Make it Longitudinal or Midengined already....


Audi needs to differentiate the TT from it's S3 and Golf R siblings. what I mean in sure the TT is a coupe, the S3/Golf R can be had as hatchbacks (sedan in the case of the S3 and perhaps the TT will be a 4 door soon).

I mean yes it has a gorgeous interior but is it really a "must have"? The technophile in me says 'yes' but the gearhead in me wants a better balanced car. If I buy a mk3 years down the line cars will catch up techwise and it won't have something special to run for it. It's cousin the cayman/boxster is known for it's sublime handlling, the 2-series is known as the "modern day e36". Ultimately I think Audi needs a TT successor that gives it 'proper' sports car DNA (better drive train layout - R4 much?).

N.B: I know my opinion might be abit cynical. Don't get me wrong the TT is a head turning premium car and based on the Golf R reviews a well handling one too, I'd get one if it's pricing wasn't close to cars such as the M235i or 981.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I saw the MK3 in a showroom the other day. I instantly recognised it was an MK3 and must admit I thought it looked pretty awesome! Sitting inside it, the interior was great too, some nice touches and overall great finish as one would expect. It's a great car but I think it's priced too high. I spec'ed one up for fun and it come in at over £40K! Too high to tempt me. Just over £30K and I'd get right in line! Shame also that the TDI does not come with a Quattro option too.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TTS or Cayman S... Similar money and which will be more desirable come resale in that price bracket.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

The manual MK2 TTS was £36,045 at the start of the year, the MK3 is £38,700 so an increase of £2,745. It's the options that bump up the MK3 price. For example to get climate control you have to opt for the comfort pack at £1,320 etc etc


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> TTS or Cayman S... Similar money and which will be more desirable come resale in that price bracket.


Dangerous game Audi are playing with their pricing of the TT, if you don't need the occasionall back seats of the coupé the Porsche option is no longer out of reach. Buyers are going to look at the Cayman/Boxster and know they are getting a proper sports car... If that's what you want the TTs fancy tech support won't count for much.
The Cayman will have the better resale value.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

ChrisTTS said:


> The manual MK2 TTS was £36,045 at the start of the year, the MK3 is £38,700 so an increase of £2,745. It's the options that bump up the MK3 price. For example to get climate control you have to opt for the comfort pack at £1,320 etc etc


It's options that bumped up the mk2, they bump up the price of all cars. BMW used to be the master of that not Audi have followed suit. There's a lot of profit in options... The TTs TFT tech instrument screen will be whored across VWs empire (already in the new Passat) and pumped for all its worth. It won't even be unique to the TT.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ChrisTTS said:


> The manual MK2 TTS was £36,045 at the start of the year, the MK3 is £38,700 so an increase of £2,745. It's the options that bump up the MK3 price. For example to get climate control you have to opt for the comfort pack at £1,320 etc etc


Thought the TTS was a smidgen under 40k as it stands.. and you need to spec the tech pack to really exploit the virtual cockpit.
Personally I think the Porsche is more of a drivers car but if you're more concerned with the posing side of it then the TTS will fit the bill possibly more so. I just think the two are miles apart and depends on what you are looking for really, and yes I'm aware that options on the Porsche can be expensive to spec.

Just think that Audi have probably priced themselves into the wrong bracket here. Certainly putting the new model further out of reach to who would normally be buying them and only sales Will be the deciding factor here.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

I did test drive and seriously consider a Cayman S but with the essential options it came in at £55k. The direct TTS equivalent is not the S.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What did you think of the Cayman S ?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

ChrisTTS said:


> I did test drive and seriously consider a Cayman S but with the essential options it came in at £55k. The direct TTS equivalent is not the S.


The Cayman to look at it your going to option it to £55k is the GTS, it has the essential driver spec as standard. Read the reviews, it hits the spot.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like a great machine... probably a bit too hard core for me though.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Templar said:


> Looks like a great machine... probably a bit too hard core for me though.


I test drove a 2013 Boxster S with the sport exhaust before getting the TT. I can say that the chassis feels 'solid' & the cabin road noise is much lower, The turn-ins are sublime, brakes are well modulated and strong without being grabby, steering weighted very nicely. The interior was very high quality. The sport exhaust option is a must have! I'd say the base Boxster is a pretty good car for someone who wants a drivers car. For the pricing of the options, the ball is in the TTs court.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Cayman S was really nice, well balanced but did not feel fast.... I had it unaccompanied for 2 hours. It was the PDK with all the options. The sports exhaust was fun at the start but annoying /droning after a while. Also if you buy a Cayman you would need another car for the winter/snow. If you spec a GTS with the basics you're looking at mid £60k. For example try to add a DAB radio results in a minimum £2k increase as you need option x, y or z to get it, similar to trying to get climate control on a TT.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

ChrisTTS said:


> Cayman S was really nice, well balanced but did not feel fast.... I had it unaccompanied for 2 hours. It was the PDK with all the options. The sports exhaust was fun at the start but annoying /droning after a while. Also if you buy a Cayman you would need another car for the winter/snow. If you spec a GTS with the basics you're looking at mid £60k. For example try to add a DAB radio results in a minimum £2k increase as you need option x, y or z to get it, similar to trying to get climate control on a TT.


The GTS has most of the options you would spec on an S, PASM, sports crono pack, sports suspension...20in wheels standard as well. I haven't checked but I believe the S with that lot is more. I don't buy into the general needing another car for the winter thing... Specific regions which get a decent amount of snow and icy conditions then of course a Cayman is looking at taking the winter off. I have the only 4wd car on my estate, no one I know has one... No friends or neighbours have complained that their car couldn't cut it through the 2 bad winters we've had in 3 yrs. One neighbour has an E class Merc, their only ride. Another an XF, both heavy rwd on fat tyres and they got about fine. I do acknowledge for some 4wd is a must and yes more people are buying into it but it wouldn't put me off a Cayman... Winter tyres if necessary.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I remember people saying how expensive the MK1 was on release. Its new and Audi tell use its there flag ship car in there range, there are a ton of people out there with the money to buy one. The Northampton show night, they sold 3 all over 40K.
Its new the interior is on a totally different level and its the "new" TT. Give it a year and "editions" etc will start to come out and prices will come down. There just maxing out profit.

If they were like for like prices for the MKII then it would be a no brainer.

One of the main reason for buying a TT is looks and its looks great and the inside is a huge WOW. Just have to wait for all the people who's idea of expensive is different to mine.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

If pushing the TT into a higher price bracket were to make room for a less gadget-packed & less mainstream "R4" type sports car at a lower price point, then I'd be all in favour of the price hikes.
I'm not holding my breath though :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just the name R4 gets the juices flowing. Could have released an R4, mid engines 4 pot maybe, at this new TT price point.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> Just the name R4 gets the juices flowing. Could have released an R4, mid engines 4 pot maybe, at this new TT price point.


It's been rumoured for about 4yrs now... VW build everything off a few platforms, maybe when the Boxster/Cayman goes flat 4, turbo.... or a new platform across share across VW, Audi, Seat but not Porsche. Who knows....


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

R4.... *drool*


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

alexp said:


> R4.... *drool*


VAG please make my dream come true. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Now wouldn't that be something aim for


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I had a new look at the new TT and the exterior just left me underwhelmed. Front is better executed than rear. The interior however is stunning, the screen will take some getting used to and that's without even having driven the car (will be interesting to see if focus is taken off the road watching the flashy screen).

Honestly i'll wait to see the TTS to see if there's a spark although l suspect it'll be the RS that will make my mind up so undecided right now.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

So finally I got to see the new TT in the metal and take it for a test drive. I arranged this through Ipswich Audi who were great, just take along my licence and I could have it on my own for an hour.
I've not been particularly keen on what I've seen in the publicity shots, the front end looking a bit tall and heavy handed in my eyes but it looked much better than I expect. It was a 2.0 S Line manual in silver, a colour I don't usually like. There was a black diesel demo parked close by, it didn't work for me in that colour... colour sensitive me thinks. 
From the drivers seat it's all very impressive, the sales guy gave a quick demo of the dash and then it's me and the TT.
First thing is the seat was too high at it's lowest setting than my TTS. I felt like I was sitting above not down in the car. I didn't play with the drive select, opting to leave it in dynamic. The steering is responsive to commands, pretty direct. The throttle and break pedals are better positioned compared to the mk2 making heel and toe easier than before. 
Handling wise it was ok for a front driver, there seemed to be a decent amount of grip at the front end but the ride was unsettled over uneven roads. When pressing on the suspension wasn't keeping up with proceedings. I didn't dwell on it though as it's not the TT I'd want IF I was in the market for one....
What do I think having seen and driven the mk3... *in isolation*, in look, feel and quality it is an improvement over the 2. The interior is a wonderful place to be and the dash a fabulous thing, but....
For me nice though it is, it didn't move me. I didn't feel compelled to sit down with the salesman and work on a deal or come home and go over the numbers. The tech., the vent controls and overall finish will be enough for a lot of buyers and I get that. Impressive as all the tech is, the driving experience is what I want. I'll see what the TTS brings to the table but I'm not optimistic. Funnily enough, the sales guy wasn't that taken by the mk3, he didn't think it moved the game on that much from the mk2.
Best friend picked up his Golf R on Friday... Took that out for a spin on Sunday, not a car I would buy as I don't need the space/practicality but it's a very good bit of kit. Rode fantastically well on passive suspension, reviewers say it's a better drivers car than the TTS.... Decisions, decisions.... Cayman or M2 are looming large.


----------

